

Sacrosanct Linux feature dies - vgnet
http://mok0.wordpress.com/2012/03/23/sacrosanct-linux-feature-dies/

======
dfc
Dirwiz is right you win Hyperbolic Linkbait Title of the Week (HLTW)...

But more importantly ubuntu is _a linux distribution,_ it is not the platonic
representation of Linux.

More over this probably makes sense for Ubuntu. Ubuntu's target audience is
not people who remember mucking around with modeline settings terrified that
they will bring about the flaming monitors described in the xfree86
doxumentation.

------
wglb
Well, it seems with their aggressive feature schedule, that there may be more
things that Ubuntu changes.

------
tripzilch
Oh good, for a moment I was worried they removed the `ddate` commandline tool.

------
dirwiz
Holy link bait...

~~~
vgnet
Should I edit to "Ubuntu may break virtual terminals on some graphic cards" to
better reflect content or leave the original title?

